# RXH - Rewardle Holdings



## System (3 October 2014)

Rewardle is a Digital Customer Engagement platform for local SME merchants.

Rewardle utilises mobile computing, cloud based software and Big Data analysis to provide local SME merchants with Digital Customer Engagement tools and business intelligence similar to those that are used by large retail brands.

http://www.rewardleholdings.com

Rewardle Holdings Limited (RXH) will list on the ASX on Tuesday, October 7, 2014.


----------



## pixel (15 April 2015)

Today's announced cooperation with MNW may have been "anticipated" by some and led to the rise in mid-March. Support at Fib .618 should bode well, in spite of today's pullback that may simply test Support.





I hold MNW, but shall keep an eye on RXH to see if it turns up from here.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 August 2020)

pixel said:


> I hold MNW, but shall keep an eye on RXH to see if it turns up from here.



RIP Pixel. 

RXH on a PB if anyone is interested.


----------



## greggles (29 April 2021)

Huge breakout for Rewardle Holdings today after announcing that RXH will provide strategy and technical consulting services to assist in accelerating  the growth and development of SplitPay Group Holdings' BNPL platform and business. The partnership will have an initial two year term.

After taking a look at a chart, RXH looked like it was just about finished, but this announcement has put some life back into it. From the looks of things they will need some more partnerships like this one to get them into a viable financial position moving forward.

RXH currently up 291.7% to 4.7c. It closed yesterday at 1.2c, so a very big bounce back today.


----------

